# Isn't it funny how things work out sometimes?



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

I often think of my childhood pet, Lucky. Especially during the holidays.

We lost her last year at only 9 years old. Long story somewhat short: her mother, Scooter, was passed onto us. Lucky was the runt of her 2nd litter, and my first "official" pet. I bonded with her instantly, and I had owned her since I was 10 years old.

When she left us, her sister, Scamper, who loved her dearly and had known Lucky her entire life (we got Scamps from a box outside of Safeway when she was 10-12 weeks), was now left all alone. 

I was utterly heartbroken and so, so very angry at the world. A few weeks later, my mom and I talked about bringing another cat into our home. The past few years we have tried to take in older cats, but for some reason, we thought it might be better to get a kitten, thinking it would be easier for Scamper that way.

Right before my mom was due to go to the shelter and pick out a kitten, I half-jokingly said "maybe I'll finally get a cuddly kitten this time." (as most of my cats haven't been SUPER snuggly) Fast forward a few days, and she comes home with not one, but TWO beautiful little kitties; a brother and sister pair. As it turns out, they were one of the best things to ever happen to this family.

I ended up with two sweet, quirky little cuddlebugs, and - more importantly - Scamper ended up bonding with them (especially Robin) more than she has ever bonded with any of our other cats. (Lucky was her favorite, but sadly, Lucky was not one for having "snuggle time" with other cats)

I can't even begin to tell you how much light they have brought into our lives. Their personalities/mannerisms are *LITERALLY* a perfect combination of all of our past cats. I honestly feel as if the universe made them that way on purpose, and fated them to come join our family.. as silly as that may sound.

Anyways, getting back to my main point: it's funny how things work out, isn't it? I will never forget my sweet Lucky, and I still wish things hadn't happened the way that they did, but I am grateful that, at the very least, some good came out of that tragedy. I'm truly blessed to have such wonderful cats in my life.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's lovely to hear your news and how much joy the new kittens are bringing esp as Samps has bonded to them too. We have to see photos of them all


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you for giving a home to shelter kitties. I hope all continues well with everyone, it sounds like "a match made in heaven".


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a "funny how things work out" moment.

About a year ago now we lost the total matriarch of our pride - our much loved Princess Tramp - a hermaphrodite who turned out to be the most maternal of all cats. 

When she died so suddenly, we adopted Eve and the tragedy was horrible but having her was wonderful.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> Oh that's lovely to hear your news and how much joy the new kittens are bringing esp as Samps has bonded to them too. We have to see photos of them all


Of course.  Here are a couple pictures of the whole gang from the spring/summer of this year. Most of them are of Robin & Scamper, as they are the ones that snuggle the most. (Robin being a giant attention hog who NEEDS to cuddle with his family - especially Scamps - while Ammy can be a bit shy when it comes to initiating snuggles with her big sis)









my 2-seater, appropriately named "the kitty couch" (the other 3-seater being "the doggy couch") is one of their favorite spots to gather. (with or without me. lol) pardon the mess.









the kitties share a can of tuna 1-2 times per month as a treat.










Robin, snuggling with his big sister in the kitchen window during a warm summer day.










Robin has a tendency to hog not only attention, but space. he often sits ON his sisters in the most selfish, and presumably uncomfortable way possible.










they do this head thing a lot. it's adorable.










I'm sure you can guess who is who.  Ammy usually only lays with Scamper when it's time for a "kitty pile". And even if Ammy does decide to lay with her big sister for once, it rarely stays a two-some, as Robin just HAS to join in.




eldercat said:


> Thank you for giving a home to shelter kitties. I hope all continues well with everyone, it sounds like "a match made in heaven".


Thank you. Their introductions were actually one of the easiest I've ever had - which, I suppose, is not too surprising considering how sweet all of my cats are. They all get on VERY well with other cats (although Scamper does take awhile to warm up to them), but you can tell they all have an extra special bond with one another. It is something that Scamper has always wanted, so I can't stop gushing about how happy it makes me that she finally has other cats who are willing to snuggle with her. 




Arianwen said:


> This is a "funny how things work out" moment.
> 
> About a year ago now we lost the total matriarch of our pride - our much loved Princess Tramp - a hermaphrodite who turned out to be the most maternal of all cats.
> 
> When she died so suddenly, we adopted Eve and the tragedy was horrible but having her was wonderful.


I'm so happy there was a silver lining for you and your pride. Losing pets is one of the hardest things you can go through IMO, but I always take some comfort knowing they are at peace, and that I am able to bring another needy animal into my life. 

And when we're lucky enough to find an animal that just seems like they were meant to be with our family? It's a truly amazing experience.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your story Augustine  It made me smile. Things really do work out, there's a purpose in everything, I think. And your gang are the sweetest wee things! Cuddles to all <3


----------



## Cleanheart (Apr 19, 2015)

Absolutely adorable babies!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Augustine,
Those are some precious kitties!
Wonderful story, and Great shots!:thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh those are lovely photos.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I love the photos! What a happy bunch!


----------

